# Como street ride



## Hairy Palms (Feb 8, 2010)

Is there any way we can get these people to try to cooperate with traffic? Even the bicycling community is getting fed up with these guys/gals. They are now just being rude. I can see the authorites getting involved in a very heavy handed manner.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Whats the issue? Running reds? Taking up lanes?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

These are the Pros and Wanna be pros that race around like it is one big Crit. I know several people that ride this and will tell them what I have heard.


----------



## Hairy Palms (Feb 8, 2010)

Taking lanes and not yeilding to traffic. They'll hold traffic back for a long time and when people honk, they either flip them off or just ignore them even when there's room to pull over. I've seen it first hand now a number of times. I love riding the area too but there's going to be problems with the present situiation.


----------

